# NOW what'd I do?!?!? (dried beans)



## suziquzie (Nov 11, 2008)

I had no canned kidney beans for my chili. 
I had a bag of dried. 
CLOSELY following instructions on the bag, I did the quick soak (hot water, boil 2 min, let stand and hour), then the cooking for 2 hours....
after an hour they are close to mush and look like this. 
I'm sure sitting in the chili (now for tomorrow as it is 6:00) will make them pure babyfood!!!! 
Should I have skipped the cooking and added to the chili after the soaking? 
I thought no because I only simmer the chili about 20 min.....


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

Try draining and rinsing them and see what happens.
Let us know. I can't really tell from the pic. Did they all split?


----------



## jennyema (Nov 11, 2008)

You cooked them for too long.  But I guess you figured that out....

Cooking times for dry beans are unpredictable, as they depend on the age of the beans and what you are cooking them with.  But 2 hours seems like a long time no matter what.

Soak them and begin the cooking process but even after 30-45 minutes begin to check them for doneness.  You'll need to check them a few times to make sure they're done but not mushy.

DONT soak and put in chili if it's only going to cook for 20 minutes.  That's not nearly long enough.  And undercooked red kidney beans can make you sick.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 11, 2008)

Just about all of them split. 
Next time I need to check at 30 min, I thought 2 hours was long, but HOLY COW not that long?!?!!?
I usually do the same with my chickpeas for hummus but dont pay much attention to splitting since they get mulched anyway... but I'm pretty sure after a half hour they dont look this bad. 
Thanks.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 11, 2008)

Sorry. But the silver tin. What are those? They look okay, no?


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 11, 2008)

Just add them to the chili right before you take it off the stove, just enough to get the beans hot again.  They may be soft, but still perfectly fine.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Nov 11, 2008)

verablue said:


> just add them to the chili right before you take it off the stove, just enough to get the beans hot again. They may be soft, but still perfectly fine.


 
+ 1


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 11, 2008)

Wow! I wish beans cooked as fast after soaking as you guys can, up here at this elevation 7500 ft they take much longer which is why I use a crockpot at 9500 to 10,000 it takes even longer.


----------



## gadzooks (Nov 11, 2008)

At elevation I use my pressure cooker for beans. Keeps cooking time down.


----------



## miniman (Nov 12, 2008)

I go with Vera and Uncle Bob, add them just before serving, so that they heat through and take on a little of the flavour. 

When using dry beans, you have to bring them to the boil for a short period to destroy the natural toxins in the beans. So I would soak them, do the boiling stage and them maybe par cook them before adding to the chilli.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 12, 2008)

Or leave them out. Mash them up and make some kind of dip out of them. My last two chilis didn't have beans and I didn't miss them.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 12, 2008)

Whenever I've done the "quick-cook" for dry beans I've always covered them with at least 2" of water & brought them to a boil, boiled for 2 minutes, let stand for an hour, drain & cover with fresh water (or stock &/or seasonings), bring to a boil again, reduce to a simmer & cook for about an hour, testing every 20 minutes or so for appropriate tenderness.

As others have said, it really depends on the size & age of the beans.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 12, 2008)

the older the bean the dryer it is and the longer it takes to cook.......pinto beans are great  with chili,too, as well as a dollop of sour cream.......


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 20, 2009)

Old thread bump anyone???

I'm going to try dried beans again tomorrow..... kidney, with a crock pot red beans and rice. 

HELP!!!
Soak? Precook? 
They will be in the crock about 4 hours on high.... I think, I can't remember what I did last time....


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 20, 2009)

Suzie,,,,,,,,,,,,,it's too late, now ........but soak them overnight.......and stiick them in your crockpot..........they;ll be great...............I promise..........debs


----------



## mcnerd (Jan 20, 2009)

For kidney beans they may have to go longer than 4 hours in the crock.


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 21, 2009)

SO I'll be adding a can or 2 of beans to my grocery list today. 
 
Thanks!!!!


----------



## expatgirl (Jan 21, 2009)

you're a girl scout....... aren't you?...be prepared.... always....... good luck.........


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 21, 2009)

Suz, I just made black beans(dried) in the crock yesturday, I didnt soak them at all, just threw them in with enough water to cover, on high for about 4 hours, or low for 6, I've done it with kidney beans as well!! HTH


----------



## ChefJune (Jan 21, 2009)

VeraBlue said:


> Just add them to the chili right before you take it off the stove, just enough to get the beans hot again. They may be soft, but still perfectly fine.


 
+2.

However, two hours seems excessive for the cooking time.  Even if they're "old,," seems 1 hour would have been enough.


----------



## jennyema (Jan 21, 2009)

*Miniman is right.  I wouldn't cook dry kidney beans in a slow cooker without boiling them first.*

"Before they are eaten, the raw bean seeds should be soaked in water for several hours and then boiled for at least ten minutes in new fresh water to degrade a toxic compound - the lectin phytohaemagglutinin - found in the bean which would otherwise cause severe gastric upset. This compound is present in many varieties (and in some other species of bean), but is especially concentrated in red kidney beans and white kidney beans (Cannellini beans). Although in the case of dry beans the ten minutes required to degrade the toxin is much shorter than the hours required to fully cook the beans themselves, outbreaks of poisoning have been associated with the use of slow cookers whose low cooking temperatures may be unable to degrade the toxin."


----------



## CharlieD (Jan 21, 2009)

chefjune said:


> +2.
> 
> However, two hours seems excessive for the cooking time. Even if they're "old,," seems 1 hour would have been enough.


 
+3


----------



## GrantsKat (Jan 21, 2009)

jennyema said:


> *Miniman is right. I wouldn't cook dry kidney beans in a slow cooker without boiling them first.*
> 
> "Before they are eaten, the raw bean seeds should be soaked in water for several hours and then boiled for at least ten minutes in new fresh water to degrade a toxic compound - the lectin phytohaemagglutinin - found in the bean which would otherwise cause severe gastric upset. This compound is present in many varieties (and in some other species of bean), but is especially concentrated in red kidney beans and white kidney beans (Cannellini beans). Although in the case of dry beans the ten minutes required to degrade the toxin is much shorter than the hours required to fully cook the beans themselves, outbreaks of poisoning have been associated with the use of slow cookers whose low cooking temperatures may be unable to degrade the toxin."


 

I didnt know this........Sorry for the bad advice Suzi!


----------



## suziquzie (Jan 21, 2009)

So, how's about (next time because I bought canned) an overnight soak, a 20 min or so simmer, then into the crock for 4 hours.....
??
I really shoulda started liking beans earlier in life. Then I'd know these things!


----------

